# Primarchs Vs Tyranids



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

What would you say to The Emperor leading all of his primarch sons (pre heresy) to protect the planet Tera (or any other) from a Tyranid Invasion? (ground invasion as in the Hive ship is a big unfair cheating loser ¬¬)The outcome would probally varey depending on planet terrain, defending location and the certain Tyranid fleet, but post your comments on it =] i would say the Primarchs with there each unique equipment lead by the Emperor would own the Tyranids, but it is a ENTIRE ground force invasion were talkin about, and i dont know much about the variations of Tyranid Fleets (strength wise) so post what you think :biggrin:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder what Emperor dissolved in acid soup tastes like.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hierophant? They could probably kill one.

No, there would just be too much....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If Calgar and a Battlefleet managed to stop them with a Mini-Empire, imagine what 3 Battlefleets, a big Empire, and the Largest concentration of Military Equipment in the Galaxy could do.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Don't forget the Emperor and his cronies


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> If Calgar and a Battlefleet managed to stop them with a Mini-Empire, imagine what 3 Battlefleets, a big Empire, and the Largest concentration of Military Equipment in the Galaxy could do.


I thought he meant JUST the Emperor and The Primarchs...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Norn-queen +Hive Ship + Divebomb = Dead Emperor.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Jesus... Hive ships doing suicide bombs.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

good luck emp and sons. who knows, dorn and perturabo would build the defenses that most of them would man while others such as angron and russ would be fighting them right in front of the walls or on top of them. it would be epic but i wouldnt hold out much hope for the imperials. but then again they were the best warriors ever so it could turn out ok.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd imagine the Emperor and his sons would kill billions of them, but tiny wounds and general war weariness would eventually slow them down, and the Nids' would kill them.

-Dirge


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

The thing is, the very number of tyranids that would be attacking is staggering. While there are like 20 primarchs, they cannot hold out against trillions of tyranids. If they have their legions however... They would hold out and destroy all the freaky blighters.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

now that would be epic =)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Put simply they would lose. If you consider it in game terms an entire hive fleet would cost millions of points, and as good as the primarchs are they would be worth around 10k points maximum. So everyone, without being big headed about it, could you use a 10000 point army to defeat a 1000000 point army?


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Take in mind itas only the ground forces, that means NO Hiveship kamakazi =.=, but since this is going in the Tyranids favour, how bout we throw in the Entire Custodes Legion to even it up (i didnt add them in the begining because i thougth it was unfair on the nids :shok


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

well u got to remember were talking about guys who wressle each other for 3 days nd nights non-stop (talking about russ and lion here) nd that a nid is weaker then a primarch, even a tyrant is. Add the Custodians Legion nd mr nid isnt looking very alive


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Unfair TO the nids? Madness... Tyranids would still win. It would look spectacular, but not only is there billions of bodies, we're talking Hierophants and Hierodules too... 

Oh and Initiate... 18 Primarchs


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Zondarian said:


> Put simply they would lose. If you consider it in game terms an entire hive fleet would cost millions of points, and as good as the primarchs are they would be worth around 10k points maximum. So everyone, without being big headed about it, could you use a 10000 point army to defeat a 1000000 point army?


They better roll a crap load of 1s.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Pre-Heresy Imperium would annihilate the nids if they attacked 10000 years ago. The strength of 20 Custodes Legions, plus the Imperial Guard, plus WAAAAY more Titan Legions would crush the nids. I'm thinking the Emperor could even disrupt the hivemind too. Today? Not so much. Sure, the Imperium would win if it got its act together, but that won't happen because they can barely even assess the threat.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

There were 19 primarchs cos of Alferius and Omegon


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Zondarian said:


> There were 19 primarchs cos of Alferius and Omegon


Its actually unknown if Omegon is the legitimate 19th primarch or not (as the fates of the lost two seem to be known by some of the other primarchs and malcador, and likely the Emperor.)

It might just be that when the primarchs were cast throughout the galaxy, something happened to Alpharius to split him into two beings.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Its actually unknown if Omegon is the legitimate 19th primarch or not (as the fates of the lost two seem to be known by some of the other primarchs and malcador, and likely the Emperor.)
> 
> It might just be that when the primarchs were cast throughout the galaxy, something happened to Alpharius to split him into two beings.


Well, after reading Legion, it seems more plausable, as it makes Alpharius and Omegon to be twins rather than two seperate primarchs. 

Quote: "Your legion shares the greatest secret of them all. The primarch made of two bodies but one soul..." - Legion by Gharahm McNeil(?)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Alpherius and Omegon developed unexpectedly during the cloning process, the Emperor accidentally made himself twins, and being a good father kept them both.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

i think the tyranids would bury earth under an endless sea of bodies til the very clouds are choked after all to reach earth they must have assimilated a huge swathe of the galaxy, or as vaz put it throw some moons and "big" rocks at them and a say "boo!"


----------

